# information on this breeding and expectations



## david bills (Aug 17, 2010)

any one have exsprience with this bloodline and what i may end up with father is max steijver bloodlijen# 17151 and mother is ali litter mate to yaro #15677 any info would help thanks email is [email protected]


----------

